# Denton and Sasquatch Show update



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

For those who don't know the Squatch half of D&S moved recently and my new digs are lacking in internet connection. I was hoping to have it straightened out by this weekend but, alas, I have not. I have spotty internet connection at the moment and I am hoping to have that rectified by next Sunday.

We appreciate your patience while I get this taken care of. Just wanted to let you all, who care, know we will be back hopefully soon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the update, I thought maybe you guys had gotten cancelled or something. :vs_frown:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton and Sasquatch Show? What's that? Is it on CNN or something?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Denton and Sasquatch Show? What's that? Is it on CNN or something?


Yes, two Liberal goons spewing the Commie agenda.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

P.S. I worked as a theatre usher in H.S. I've seen this movie more than 400 times.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been checking for updates whenever I'm working in the basement or headed out on a walk and thought maybe you gave up on podomatic since that's where I was listening to you guys at. In fact, that's why I logged on tonight. Hope to hear a fresh podcast soon. Good luck with that internet thing...it's not all its cracked up to be. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck, I had Hughes about a decade ago when I was in a more rural location, wow that sucked.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Good luck, I had Hughes about a decade ago when I was in a more rural location, wow that sucked.


I've never heard anyone say, " I use Hughes and it is fantastic!" I doubt I ever will.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> P.S. I worked as a theatre usher in H.S. I've seen this movie more than 400 times.


And you're proud of that?!



spork said:


> I've been checking for updates whenever I'm working in the basement or headed out on a walk and thought maybe you gave up on podomatic since that's where I was listening to you guys at. In fact, that's why I logged on tonight. Hope to hear a fresh podcast soon. Good luck with that internet thing...it's not all its cracked up to be. :tango_face_wink:


We may be going to two tin cans attached with string from California to Alabama.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> And you're proud of that?!...


Proud? No. Rod Moody haunts my dreams. But the candy and popcorn girl was worth it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Proud? No. Rod Moody haunts my dreams. But the candy and popcorn girl was worth it.


Now you're talkin' my language!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, why can't I see page two? I think I have a techie problem.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK, why can't I see page two? I think I have a techie problem.


No techie problem, we decided to ban you as a mod from all of the follow-up comments on page two and the subsequent pages &#8230;. you know, when the stuff gets really good and controversial. If we need ya, we'll holler! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Can I get in on this ban thing?


A Watchman said:


> No techie problem, we decided to ban you as a mod from all of the follow-up comments on page two and the subsequent pages &#8230;. you know, when the stuff gets really good and controversial. If we need ya, we'll holler! :tango_face_wink:


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Watchman, I can see you posted but I can't go to page two to see what you said. I wonder if @Cricket might have an idea?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Watchman, I can see you posted but I can't go to page two to see what you said. I wonder if @Cricket might have an idea?


:vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. If I post and allow it to finish loading, I can see the second page. When I click out and then try to get back, fuggetaboutit.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Is this resolved now or do I need to run some site maintenance?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Is this resolved now or do I need to run some site maintenance?


I was able to click to the second page of this thread without having to first post. What did you do? :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> I was able to click to the second page of this thread without having to first post. What did you do? :vs_bananasplit:


I touched it with my magic wand.

Okay, the truth is, I did absolutely NUFFIN. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I touched it with my magic wand.
> 
> Okay, the truth is, I did absolutely NUFFIN. :vs_laugh:


I'm glad it cleared itself as it was more than annoying. It was also thread-selective. That made it all the more odd.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I touched it with my magic wand.
> 
> Okay, the truth is, I did absolutely NUFFIN. :vs_laugh:


Hold on - I still can't get to the second page of this thread. It just takes me back to page one. I can see page three, though.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/110081-tons-medical-gear-sale.html


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> Hold on - I still can't get to the second page of this thread. It just takes me back to page one. I can see page three, though.
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/110081-tons-medical-gear-sale.html


I am going to rebuild threads.

In the meantime, do me a favor and clear your cache.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Cricket said:


> I am going to rebuild threads.
> 
> In the meantime, do me a favor and clear your cache.


Thread rebuild is complete. Clear cache and try again, please.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Thread rebuild is complete. Clear cache and try again, please.


I love it when you talk computer jargon.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I am going to rebuild threads.
> 
> In the meantime, do me a favor and clear your cache.


Thanks, Cricket! I'm glad you are the matriarch of this forum!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

FWIW when I clear my cache, I only include *one* thing.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> We may be going to two tin cans attached with string from California to Alabama.


So, wheres this mentioned tin can podcast? :tango_face_grin:

Maybe cricket needs to make a house call to get your internet patched up?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

spork said:


> So, wheres this mentioned tin can podcast? :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Maybe cricket needs to make a house call to get your internet patched up?


Funny you should comment. I'm waiting right now for Denton to Skype me so we can test it out to make sure it's working. Fingers crossed new show this Sunday.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. Sasquatch got it figured out.
He could hear me but I couldn't hear him. After about an hour, he finally flipped the right switch.
We are ready to record, tomorrow!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shoulda just went with the reruns, huh?


----------

